# 1986 Jeep Comanche



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My oldest son got his first vehicle a 1986 Jeep Comanhe, teh one I started a water leak thread about, its a nice looking truck here's some pictures that the seller posted on Craigs list


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks nice!! Sure gots lotsa sheet metal left.....more than my '95 E350....:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It has all the metal that it came with  all the lights work i used a high intensity aircraft compressor light to look for the block head split line and were getting a gasket kit, that's how sure I am that its a head gasket  I found the front where the head meets the block and the rear where the head meets the block and unless its a curved surface ( which we all know it ain;t) then the water is coning from the split line


----------



## Ablian (Mar 29, 2013)

That's cool man. In picture i can see that the color is in lining shades is it actually the same as i am saying. According to modern cars i will suggest you that you should make some graphic work on your car, it will look great on it if you design some black graphics on it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

the only reason its lining is it rained, he cleaned it up over the weekend and its all the same color now. Except for the rust spots those are a little off oxidation orange


----------

